# ssh (reopen)

## hedmo

hi all 

i whould like to get help with ssh in to my other box.i know 0 about this 

thanksLast edited by hedmo on Sun Mar 20, 2011 6:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cach0rr0

on the system you wish to log into remotely:

```

/etc/init.d/sshd start

```

on the system you are going to use to login to the remote machine, open a terminal

```

ssh someuser@x.x.x.x

```

where 'someuser' is a valid user on the remote machine, and 'x.x.x.x' is the IP address of the remote machine

----------

## hedmo

cach0rr0

i think i have to add that i have a router between the boxes .

ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.81 port 22: Connection refused

----------

## Jaglover

Are you saying the computer you are trying to log on is on different subnet? Or you are trying to make connection over the internet?

----------

## hedmo

i had to add a router at the other end of my house for wlan.i have 2 routers in my network and one is between the boxes

----------

## Jaglover

You do not need another router if you already have one, what you need for wireless is an access point. One NAT router is more than enough. I know people do that, first they have one NAT router in the modem, then they add another (while they need a switch instead), and another to get wireless (while they need an access point instead).

----------

## hedmo

my modem(router) dont have wlan and i use the wlan from the router between the boxes to get access to my mobilephone.if i have to,i can put  the wlanrouter away when i ssh.but then i have to reconnect when i want to use my mobilephone

----------

## hedmo

cach0rr0 and Jaglover 

the problem was i had to restart sshd on one of the boxes

thanks

----------

## hedmo

is there a way to work with the other box like (in windows) a gui remote desktop or some thing like that   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> is there a way to work with the other box like (in windows) a gui remote desktop or some thing like that   

 

for that you would want something like VNC

----------

## TJNII

You can also do X over ssh, but the apps run over that will only run when the ssh tunnel is open.  If you want persistence like remote desktop go with VNC.  You can tunnel the VNC traffic in ssh to get encryption / better security.

----------

